# C tuning and scale length



## Ericjutsu (Jul 6, 2015)

I'm thinking about getting the ESP LTD EC1000T which is 24.75 inch scale length but plan on using it in either drop C or C standard tuning. What do you guys think of that? Anyone else use shorter scale length guitars for lower tunings?


----------



## DarthV (Jul 6, 2015)

Just use heavier gauge strings?


----------



## Funky D (Jul 6, 2015)

Ericjutsu said:


> I'm thinking about getting the ESP LTD EC1000T which is 24.75 inch scale length but plan on using it in either drop C or C standard tuning. What do you guys think of that? Anyone else use shorter scale length guitars for lower tunings?



I had the EC1000 in drop C for our music many years ago. Excellent guitar BTW!
Never had trouble with the scale, use the larger ga strings as said before. I used Elixirs. they have a set with .052 that would work well.


----------



## Ibycan7 (Jul 6, 2015)

I use my explorer (24.75) with no problem using 56-11. you will need to have it set up properly.


----------



## stevexc (Jul 6, 2015)

A short scale plus heavy strings has been a stoner/sludge metal hallmark for decades. I had my wife's LP copy set up in C a while ago, and despite all that guitar's issues the scale length with that tuning was not one of them.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jul 6, 2015)

Have two guitars in drop C with both 24.75 and 25.5" scales, using 10-52 gauge strings on both. Have a 25.5" scale guitar set up in C# with 11-54s. 

No issues on either....


----------



## Mathemagician (Jul 6, 2015)

I used 12-56 on a 25.5 in drop C. So if you hate bending as I did at the time, that will do nicely even at 24.75


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Jul 6, 2015)

I've had my S2020, which is 24.75" scale, in drop C with 11-56 strings with zero issues.


----------



## Ericjutsu (Jul 6, 2015)

56 seems a bit much for C. I was thinking 52 or 54 at the thickest. I'll try it though. Thanks everyone


----------



## stevexc (Jul 7, 2015)

A .054 tuned to C will feel pretty close to a .042 tuned to E. Definitely usable, but very much on the light side.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jul 7, 2015)

The D'addario 12-60 set is great for C standard as long as you replace the 3rd string with a wound 22 or 24.


----------



## Noxon (Jul 7, 2015)

I use the 12-60 set for drop C on a 25.5" Strat and they're awesome.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jul 7, 2015)

Ericjutsu said:


> 56 seems a bit much for C. I was thinking 52 or 54 at the thickest. I'll try it though. Thanks everyone



Try 52, 54 , 56, 59 and 60 to see what works for you. If its going out of tune when you pick hard try a thicker string.


----------



## hikizume976 (Jul 7, 2015)

I use D'Addario EXL117 (011, .014, .019, .032, .044, .056) for my 25" tuned to drop C. I quite like them but the truth is the low C can't handle it 100%. I'll be giving a .60 and a .64 a try.

also, give this bad boy a try:
String Tension Pro


----------



## jonsick (Jul 7, 2015)

I mainly go for 11-56 for 24 3/4" scale. Not saying anything new, but any heavier than that I struggled to play.


----------



## Nlelith (Jul 8, 2015)

On 24.75" it might be a little bit too floppy... but for 25.5" there's just no better sets than regular 7-string 10-56. Just ditch the .46 and use .56 as a 6th string.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Jul 8, 2015)

I went to a metalcore festival and I saw at least 20 guitarists with 24.75" scale guitars tuned to drop C or drop B...


----------



## vilk (Jul 8, 2015)

Tons of major bands all use this tuning on that scale length. Sleep and Queens Of The Stone Age to name a couple famous ones. Heck, even Black Sabbath tuned to C# standard (5 of those 6 strings would be lower than in drop C, and I wonder if he even accommodated with thicker strings)

D'addario even sells a set with written on it "Optimized for C tuning".







Though I would beg to differ because as has been mentioned, a wound third is absolutely necessary (imho) for tonal reasons. I generally buy this pack but switch out the third. If I was a very smart guy I would just order custom sets like that.


----------



## mrjones_ass (Jul 9, 2015)

Yupp, No problemo!


----------



## 22km Tombstone (Jul 25, 2015)

Yup, my main guitar is 24.75" and tuned to C standard, occasionally drop-C and I use 12-54. Feels just right, light enough to bend easily but not too floppy, although I generally like strings on the lighter side, I find they sound better than thicker strings.

I'll never understand why string companies include a plain .20 string, they sound, feel and play like crap.


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Jul 25, 2015)

Ericjutsu said:


> I'm thinking about getting the ESP LTD EC1000T which is 24.75 inch scale length but plan on using it in either drop C or C standard tuning. What do you guys think of that? Anyone else use shorter scale length guitars for lower tunings?



Am currently playing a 25.5" scale Strat in A standard using .065 - .013 without any problems.


----------



## redstone (Jul 25, 2015)

sevenstring.org, the only place where people are afraid a 24.75" scale can't go below D.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jul 25, 2015)

I use a 65 for C on a 25.5" scale, but I like heavier/tighter bottom strings.

So anything in the 58-65 range on 24.75" will work.


----------



## Pav (Jul 25, 2015)

22km Tombstone said:


> I'll never understand why string companies include a plain .20 string, they sound, feel and play like crap.


My only guess has been because wound strings of such light gauges tend to dull out far sooner than their plain, unwound counterparts.


----------



## akinari (Jul 25, 2015)

My Explorer is in an open B tuning with a .065 on the bottom and it's fine. Methinks we be needin' a scale length super thread like the one for string tension around here.


----------



## MattThePenguin (Jul 25, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdFnBtl9WV8

Here's a guy playing in C standard live with a Gibson SG special, you'll be good mang.


----------



## NateFreezy (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm actually playing this guitar and have had it tuned to C standard for a while.

I use 13-62 gauge, which has wound 3rd, and nice tension overall. I don't like wobbly strings. Going down to A# is fine on low E but below that I'd want heavier gauge.

Works great though with the above.


----------



## pastanator (Aug 1, 2015)

I've been using Dunlop heavy core 12-54 on my 24 5/8" bc rich for c and c# standard forever. No intonation problems whatsoever. Never even crossed my mind to use a wound 3rd. Seems like it would feel weird


----------

